# Female in heat help please!!!!



## Xfactor562 (Apr 30, 2013)

Does anyone know wat type of exercise i could give princess (9 month female blue fawn bullie) when shes in 2nd stage heat?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The same exercise she would normally get.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha I see "female in heat help" and I say spay spay spay. Ew I never want to deal with a female in heat. Sucks bad enough for me every month screw that crap! lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Preferably no unsupervised exercises. You should be around her constantly when she's in heat.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

ames said:


> Haha I see "female in heat help" and I say spay spay spay. Ew I never want to deal with a female in heat. Sucks bad enough for me every month screw that crap! lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


agree x10.

My MIL has a beautiful yellow lab that she hasn't spayed and it's so freakin gross when she goes into heat. yuck. They put a little diaper thing on her but she's always trying to chew it off. I'll stick to male dogs LOL


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Gonz2288 said:


> agree x10.
> 
> My MIL has a beautiful yellow lab that she hasn't spayed and it's so freakin gross when she goes into heat. yuck. They put a little diaper thing on her but she's always trying to chew it off. I'll stick to male dogs LOL


Until you get nutted on...... for me it was way worse than a heat cycle


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Until you get nutted on......


Lol

But I'm with the others. I don't like heats either. I'm glad Sheba was spayed before I met my husband. I like males. If rather deal with balls than heats 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Until you get nutted on...... for me it was way worse than a heat cycle


OMG. *barfs*


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Gonz2288 said:


> OMG. *barfs*


Trust me I about did.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Trust me I about did.


I am beginning to re-think my original plan to wait until 2 years to neuter :hammer:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Until you get nutted on...... for me it was way worse than a heat cycle


TMI man TMI lol. I can't even imagine how that could happen. Seriously. And I don't want to know lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Attempted breeding. It was his first time and was extremely overzealous. ...


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Attempted breeding. It was his first time and was extremely overzealous. ...


LMFAO! :rofl:


----------

